# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  El Plan Hidrológico del Ebro, a debate en Zaragoza

## FEDE

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ebate-zaragoza

25/02/2015ESPAÑA » ARAGÓN

*El Plan Hidrológico del Ebro, a debate en Zaragoza*









La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro y la Universidad de Zaragoza inauguran el jueves, 26 de febrero, las XIX Jornadas de Derecho de Aguas dedicadas a los El Plan Hidrológico de la parte española de la Demarcación del Ebro. Esta edición se desarrollará en Zaragoza hasta el viernes, 27 de febrero, en el Salón Rioja de IberCaja.
En esta ocasión, las jornadas pretender ser una reflexión en torno a la planificación hidrológica, con especial incidencia en el Plan del Ebro, un documento tan relevante como complejo ya que busca el equilibrio entre las distintas reivindicaciones en el amplio terreno que compone la demarcación, las exigencias ambientales y las demandas de todos los usuarios.  .  
Las jornadas se celebran gracias a un convenio suscrito entre el Organismo de Cuenca y la Universidad de Zaragoza desde 1991. 
Bajo la dirección del catedrático de Derecho Administrativo de la Universidad de Zaragoza, Antonio Embid Irujo, las jornadas se han diseñado para la participación de expertos en derecho, usuarios del agua, representantes de administraciones y responsables en la gestión hidráulica. 
*Programa*

El jueves, 26 de febrero, tras el acto de inauguración que tendrá lugar a las 11 horas, el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, Xavier de Pedro, ofrecerá la primera conferencia Novedades del Plan Hidrológico de la parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Ebro". A continuación, el profesor Antonio Embid , director de las Jornadas y catedrático de Derecho Administrativo de la Universidad de Zaragoza abordará Valoración global del nuevo ciclo de la planificación hidrológica, con atención especial al Plan del Ebro y para finalizar la programación matinal, la profesora de Derecho del Medio Ambiente de la Universidad Lusíada de Lisboa, Amparo Sereno, tratará La gestión de las cuencas Hispano-Lusas tras el primer ciclo de planificación. Perspectivas de futuro.
A las 16.15 horas, el catedrático de Derecho Financiero y Tributario de la Universidad de Zaragoza, Ismael Jiménez, abordará La recuperación de costes en la planificación hidrológica en España y el régimen económico-financiero: consideración especial del Plan Hidrológico del Ebro y a partir de las 17.45 horas, se desarrollará una mesa redonda con la participación del jefe de sección de coordinación de programas de desarrollo rural del Gobierno de Aragón, José Luis Castellano; el ingeniero de caminos y consultor independiente, Carlos Chica; el director de la Oficina de Planificación Hidrológica de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, Manuel Omedas; el jefe del Área de Usuarios de la Comisaría del Agua del Ebro, Inés Torralba y el presidente de la Federación de Regantes del Ebro y presidente de Riegos del Alto Aragón, César Trillo.  
El viernes 27 de febrero, a las 9.15 horas, la asesora legislativa de la Dirección General de Aguas del Gobierno de Chile, Tatiana Celume, ofrecerá la conferencia La reforma de la legislación. A partir de las 11.15 horas, la mesa redonda sobre Planificación Hidrológica en España, previa al acto de clausura, reunirá al presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura, José Manuel Claver; al Catedrático de Derecho Administrativo de la Universidad de Castilla-La Mancha, Francisco Delgado; a la Administradora Civil del Estado, Rosa Huertas y a la profesora de Derecho Administrativo de la Universidad Rovira y Virgili, Anna Pallarés.

----------

